# Scallops is thick



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Weren’t hardly a boat on the water either. Super windy and rain all around us


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ima need that info, lol


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Where did you go? 
I am excited this is the first report of the year that I have heard?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, where did ya go??? Not exact GPS cords but general???


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

Your cooler of scallops would have been a bad day 60 years ago at Saint Andrews Bay. Did not know how lucky I was with the Scallops,Oysters,Fish and Crabs that were available just a few blocks from where I grew up. Now days you can go through a $100 bill to have a meal I guess we just took for granted? A lot of difference in just a few families doing this and the hundreds of people showing up for the limited seasons.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

8 gallons, 4 person limit. Times have changed. We used to be able to go to St.Joe and fill a 5 gallon bucket per person in just a short while.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> Yeah, where did ya go??? Not exact GPS cords but general???


St.Joe , it was windy but can’t believe there wasn’t a boat on the water picking up!..............naw we down in Steinhatchee. Still got a couple weeks before it opens up there


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

BTW, Sir, you are correct. I was born on St. Andrews Bay. It was a paradise. My Dad and my Uncle Pat used to slaughter them, and flounder. Crabs, oysters, fish galore. Nostalgia 'fer shore'!!!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I've heard they've been getting a ton in Destin but you have to hire a guide to find the good spots.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

k-p said:


> I've heard they've been getting a ton in Destin but you have to hire a guide to find the good spots.




Don't tell the FWC that.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

The new season and bag for PSJ has got to be ruining the local economy. I haven't been a couple of years and I sure miss it but that's a long way to go for such a small limit and only on weekends because school will be in session. Headed to cedar key and the local area this weekend, time to try a new spot!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

